# Most over-rated accessory



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

With the large amount of after market accessories available for motorhomes that are available,what is the most over-rated accessory you have had fitted?

I and other members have spent a considerable sum on accessories most of which I find useful,but is there one which you regard as a waste of cash and wish you hadn't bought.

I have one in mind which is sometimes fitted as standard equipment but also available as an optional extra,

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The passenger seat?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The electric tennis racket fly killer. Ok for flies on the tennis court if you have had several years of practice but likely to kill your partner indoors.

Several flies have since written to me saying what fun they had and when can they come again.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

What is it ? The one you have in mind?
You know you want to tell someone. Go on,go on, go on,go on, go on,go on, go on,go on, go on, you know you do! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>>This<< 

The grill on our oven isn't much good, and someone told us these are great.

They probably are, but we never found out what they are great at - and it certainly isn't making toast! :evil: :evil: 8O 8O

Cheers


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The external shower? 

I wouldn't want to upset the other campers by letting MrsW do her ablutions outside. It's bad enough that she goes to the toilet block in her nightie and comes back with just a towel around her. It upsets the nose-in-the-air members of the Caravan Club something wicked.

Mind you I need to talk. I had to walk all the way across the Barnard Castle camp site in my best Simpsons PJ's to ask the wardens for help when we accidentally locked ourselves out of the van. But that's another story.

JohnW


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Two children - ooh sorry didn't buy them but can't send them back either!

Doh!

We haven't used our cooler box yet but there again it not been warm enough to use it but am thinking this could be a white elephant in a box!

Greenie


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We used our external shower whilst wildying in France during the hot weather luckily nobody came by. 

Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> We haven't used our cooler box yet but there again it not been warm enough to use it but am thinking this could be a white elephant in a box!
> Greenie


That's two you've got then Greenie.

Don't look now but one of them has got out and is bouncing on the bed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

One o those blue lamp fly zappers stuck it up at the far end of van to catch a mozzi "Female" of course, and in the morning, yup I was bitten.

Wobby


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I think the purchase of a sat nav was a waste of money, when driving along Catherine still insists on looking at the map advising that the sat nav is wrong, :roll: 
I have to admit on one or two occasions she's been right.   

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hand-held rechargeable vacuum cleaners.

In a triumph of hope over experience I've just take the second one out of the van. The first one got the nozzle jammed in the cleaner itself - but the wrong way round so it was useless, the second one hasn't got enough suck to clean dust and gravel out of carpets despite a high price tag and ecstatic sales blurb.

We'll stick to the handbrush in future.

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Some good suggestions there,serious ones,funny ones and one just silly :lol:



Zebedee said:


> The passenger seat?


Does Mrs Zeb log on to MHF-you could be in trouble Dave



Pusser said:


> The electric tennis racket fly killer. Ok for flies on the tennis court if you have had several years of practice but likely to kill your partner indoors.
> Several flies have since written to me saying what fun they had and when can they come again.


Now this is just silly Pusser,even I know that flies can't write



Wizzo said:


> The external shower?
> 
> I wouldn't want to upset the other campers by letting MrsW do her ablutions outside. It's bad enough that she goes to the toilet block in her nightie and comes back with just a towel around her. It upsets the nose-in-the-air members of the Caravan Club something wicked.
> JohnW


Hmmm,Wizzo I do believe that the external shower is designed primarily for washing your feet after being on the beach all day,not for stripping off in the middle of a campsite   



Grizzly said:


> Hand-held rechargeable vacuum cleaners.
> G


They have not improved much then,we had one in the caravan,worse than useless-a handbrush is better as you say.



rapidorob said:


> What is it ? The one you have in mind?
> You know you want to tell someone. Go on,go on, go on,go on, go on,go on, go on,go on, go on, you know you do! :lol: :lol:


Well no-one has got it yet,and I have them fitted as standard on the Autotrail but never use them as in my opinion they are a complete waste of time and space,and the pads rattle in the wind keeping me awake :wink:

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thinking of having mine fitted. They came in a plastic bag with the van - maybe your experience explains why Steve.

I think I'm wrong but will not specify further right now, but if I did have them fitted I would need some black and yellow striped high visibilty tape.

Am I getting warm?

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I was thinking of having mine fitted. They came in a plastic bag with the van - maybe your experience explains why Steve.
> I think I'm wrong but will not specify further right now, but if I did have them fitted I would need some black and yellow striped high visibilty tape.
> s


You have GOT to tell us now. I haven't a clue what this could be. Something that fits on the ceiling and means you'd bang your head on them if they weren't marked ? What on earth ?

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll bet 50% say HIM.

And the other 50% HER.


But I do hope it's the HiViz jackets.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I know what it is. (I think) :roll: 

Steve must be lighter than me, or walk like a cat - otherwise he would probably find them useful.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I know what it is. (I think) :roll:
> 
> Steve must be lighter than me, or walk like a cat - otherwise he would probably find them useful.


Now your getting warm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steady now Steve - not too much praise or I shell get big headed and be sent to stand in the corner.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on, tell.

I want to close down for the night

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Aw come on, tell.
> 
> I want to close down for the night
> 
> G


My last post is the beginning and end of the story I think. :? :? :?

Steve will put us out of our misery in a minute, if he isn't playing with hsi new puppy.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Steady corner.


Yes,Zebedee wins the prize,

I have no use for corner steadies whatsoever,they do not stop the van rocking in wind,are a pain to wind down in a wet field and folks have been known to drive off with them down,mine have also got plastic footpads fitted(which I should take off)that bang about when it's windy.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I have no use for corner steadies whatsoever,


Ah ! Right. Not an option we've ever had on a van so it didn't occur to me. I'd be terrified of driving off with the things down. Goodness knows what that would do .

G


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

air con in the rear. no use at all. just open the windows.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I sould think sat nav gimmick is the No 1 waste of good money. along with my pet hate !mobile phones, think you'll sit next to me on an airplane with one ? think again!!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

SAT NAV big time


----------



## LionelG6HXW (Apr 19, 2006)

*Freestanding awning*

The Fritider Auto Style freestanding awning purchased in 1999 for just under £300. Used once and decided it was too much hassle.

I put it up on the lawn last year and found it was still like new. Used the instructions and still I found it a nightmare!

If anybody wants to take it off my hands they're welcome to it. Size is 340x200 cm. Windows, door, roll up sides.

Lionel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Freestanding awning*



LionelG6HXW said:


> The Fritider Auto Style freestanding awning purchased in 1999 for just under £300. Used once and decided it was too much hassle.
> 
> I put it up on the lawn last year and found it was still like new. Used the instructions and still I found it a nightmare!
> 
> ...


You don't work in advertising by any chance Lionel? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Tennis racket fly killer hmmm. Anything bigger than 3mm they shake there heads and get back up to go again.
However the Dyson hand held cleaner is wonderful for that job. It seems that Morrocan flies are deaf and can be approached with said impliment. 
It is a like keeping goldfish without all that water and they don't have to be fed. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about  >>this<<  for swatting all those flies then. You can even try it out with the animation - must be one of Pusser's flies as it can talk.

Bit of a conundrum though. The fly gets zapped, and then says, "Yes, it genuinely works".

Doesn't work very effectively if the little buzzer can still talk!!!!

More fun than a swatter though, but do think twice if a fly lands on the wife's bum!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Digital compass. Only seems to work when I hold it up behind the rear view mirror.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bad Accessories*

Hello there,

Cannot think of a single one thing fitted as standard or what we have bought and fitted. Maybe a tape player alongside the multichanging CD unit as nobody uses that!.

As for Sat Navs that everyone seems to slate I think they are the best thing since sliced bread.

Trev.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi CatherineandSteve.

I have to disagree with you on the sat nav. Ann has not got a clue on reading maps or where we are on any road if I ask her. It is also most useful when on the motorbike trying to find a road in a French or Spanish town.

steve & ann.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Snip: Hi CatherineandSteve.
> I have to disagree with you on the sat nav.


Hi

Me too... IMHO many of the folk who have tried a Sat Nav and given up on it have only really scraped the surface of what GPS can do... in our case we have the full road maps accesible on the GPS equipped laptop that my navigator uses to keep me informed of which way to go. We can plan our routes in advance and the data on the maps includes all the information we will ever need while away.. campsites , attractions , supermarkets , parking places ...you name it we have it on a file...

We also have Tomtom on a PDA for those times when we need a quick fix ( location wise that is)... and both the PDA and the laptop have the Ordinance survey maps of GB in them... great for walks or cycle trips in town or country.

The biggest fault that users make when using a GPS is to allow it to decide which route you should take.... it is best to learn how to choose where it takes you and review the route before setting off... that way you won't be taken down any more single track roads with grass up the middle :lol:

But back to the topic ...

Our most over rated accessory is the Status 315 Omni Directional Aerial that was on the van when I bought it :roll:

Mike


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Useless accessories*

 Buon giorno,
well I must admit then whenever I get to a trade show or accessory shop, I'm worse than a kid in a toy shop.(was going to say a woman in a shoe shop, but then thought better of it :twisted: )
My garden shed is full of used once and then forgotten bits and pieces, mainly 12v. stuff. First prize has to go to a 12v. Microven 'as used worldwide by truckers' - can just about get a croissant to room temperature. Second prize to 12v. kettle, takes 30 mins to get a cupful of water lukewarm.
If I manage to find a Wavebox portable microwave, will that go the same way??
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This might surprise a few....THE OVEN.

We've taken ours out for years in the last outfits we've had, and fitted a microwave.

What with microwaves, steamers, remoskas, George Formby's (I mean George Foremans) slow cookers.......................

What do you nneed an oven for???????????


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Its got to be rear steadies...but I can't imagine how you would bang your head on them!!! :roll:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

spykal said:


> The biggest fault that users make when using a GPS is to allow it to decide which route you should take....


Well most people don't buy GPSs, they buy an electronic routing system with the naive hope it will relieve their brains of the stress of working out a route.

If they haven't worked out a route in advance they don't realise how good or bad the electronic navigator is.

Obviously you know, whenever you are on a known route and test the GPS against it then it can be hideously wrong. One day I was going to an industrial estate and chose to follow TT, it routed me right through the middle of a crowded small town and finally dumped me 100 yards from the next bypass exit I could have reached 15 minutes earlier if I engaged brain. Technically it did save half a mile.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Mains operated kettle. 

What is the point when you have a gas ring?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

krull said:


> Mains operated kettle.
> 
> What is the point when you have a gas ring?


Beaten to it again - was just going to add this. :evil:

Leccy kettles are so bloody noisy too, and slow if you are responsible enough to use the low wattage ones (which we were not.  )


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wakk,

We too had those corner steadies fitted as standard to our new Auto Trail Cheyenne and my husband said they were neither use nor ornament, in fact I think he found in certain situations they were catching the ground whilst we were driving along so he removed them!

We bought an omnistor safari room for our first motorhome and although it was a brilliant additional room and made a great party annexe when we celebrated my 50th birthday - we decided for what it cost and the little use we had for it, it was a rather expensive and needless accessory. I think during the 3 and a 1/2 years we had our previous motorhome we only ever put the safari room up twice! I personally think if you can pick one up second hand at a real, knock down bargain price then it might be worth having one available for such times that you know you are going to be in one spot and not likely to be wanting to move for a few days eg like a rally, as I must confess they are great for sitting in or entertaining friends - but the rest of the time a safari room we found, was just too restricting and not really a lot of use to us.

Apart from this - I cannot think of any item I have bought (apart from too much melamineware which took up too much space and some useless kitchen utensils) that have been a total waste of money!

Sue

PS Just remembered, there was a 12 volt (plug into your car lighter socket) blanket that I bought to put around me in the passenger seat as I found there was always a cold draught from the door seal in the cab area on our last motorhome and in the winter I was often really cold despite the cab heating being full on when we were driving along. This blanket was supposed to heat up and keep you snug and warm and it sounded brilliant when I read about it on the internet. I sent for it and when I came to use it - it was flipping useless! :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I just thought of another one...the magnetic float level indicator on my Thetford Toilet... it works but I cannot really see that we need it, I have never put my trust in it and carried on until the indicator is showing red :roll: ...We usually take note of how full the cassette is while the flap is open. 

mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kettle*



krull said:


> Mains operated kettle.
> 
> What is the point when you have a gas ring?


For the times when you have had no choice but to pay for Electric Hook-up and you do not wish the gas you have paid for too!.

Trev.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

"think you'll sit next to me on an airplane with one ? think again!!"

What happened to free speech, then? :lol: 

Tim


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Brownhills !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> This might surprise a few....THE OVEN.
> 
> We've taken ours out for years in the last outfits we've had, and fitted a microwave.
> 
> ...


Ummm, how about for the time when you discover the real camping/ motorhoming lifestyle and are liberated from the tyranny of the EHU 

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

That's what the genny is for Dave :wink: 

Cheers

Dave

PS We plan to collect our (first) van on the 11th April and there is a Status omni aerial already fitted - but I have negotiated a s/h Maxview crank-up from a site member (Thanks Minerva) - just for the rainy days, when we can't walk the hills etc etc, of course...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I would agree with another poster - the oven - we have had them in every motorhome, so rarely used, and this time we were ordering new, and it was what DON'T we want.... strangely for a continental van it included the TEC tower, (where oven literally ABOVE my head) and I just said I didn't want it at all - I wanted the big fridge, but not the oven.... 

Another thing, we rarely use is the awning, never seem to be stopped anywhere long enough with decent weather. Usually on aires in France, where you can't use them, or on Holiday Sites in the UK where the weather doesn't warrant them.

Carol


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say microwave is a waste rather than an oven.


We rarely use a hook-up so a microwave is not worth it. We use the oven all of the time, eg:

Full Sunday Roast
Warming up croasants for breakfast.
Cooking bacon as it goes nice and crispy
Cooking par-baked bread when we run out of fresh.
Ready meals when stopping at motorway services when on a long journey.
Oven chips etc etc 

Our dealer referred to them as expensive pie warmers. Ours had never been used when we bought the van, it is now well used and we have never warmed a pie!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

A plastic level indicator that sticks on the outside of gas bottles to let you know how much gas you have. Mine tells me sod all - doesn't even lie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have found another. It is a self coiling blue thin hose I bought to load on fresh water. Works like a nightmare. It takes so long to fill up you may just as well lift the seat up and do it by the bucket full which we did in the end.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

the telly.

thankfully we don't have an aerial.

sat nav is a brilliant tool, but it still requires thought and planning (so i let her use it)


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Acessories*

Rear steadies Never ever used mine.

Wizzo. Bet you are one of these types that fails to get the van in line with the neibours A frame, doesn't put the vase of flowers on the dash and refuses to wipe the van down each morning all prerequisite of CC pitching.

Catherine & Steve. Sat nav is brilliant for keeping my navigator amused she plays Scrabble most of the time. I like to argue with the Sat Nav suggestions and go my own way.

Steve


----------

